# Entourage : réponse automatique et accusés de réception



## libellule qui danse (9 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, chers internautes !

J'ai besoin de votre aide : est-il possible de programmer dans Entourage une réponse automatique d'absence par ex. lorsque je pars en congés ?
Est-il également possible d'obtenir un accusé-réception automatique lorsque le mail envoyé est ouvert par le destinataire ?

 Merci beaucoup pour votre aide et à bientôt !


Libellule qui danse


----------



## Aliboron (9 Octobre 2011)

Question ultra archi multi posées (et une recherche t'aurait facilement permis de trouves des éléments de réponse).



libellule qui danse a dit:


> est-il possible de programmer dans Entourage une réponse automatique d'absence par ex. lorsque je pars en congés ?


Oui, on peut faire ça à l'aide d'une règle. Mais il ne faut pas oublier que, pour que ça fonctionne, il faut que le Mac ne soit pas en veille et qu'Entourage soit lancé, conditions assez peu réalisables lorsqu'on part en congés. Il est donc préférable de voir du côté de ton hébergeur s'il ne peut pas proposer un service de ce genre, opérationnel 24 h sur 24...



libellule qui danse a dit:


> Est-il également possible d'obtenir un accusé-réception automatique lorsque le mail envoyé est ouvert par le destinataire ?


Oui, on peut. C'est parfaitement illusoire et pour ainsi dire inutile en dehors des cas où c'est sur un réseau d'entreprise. Mais bon, tu trouveras des indications détaillées sur cette page.


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Et puisqu'il est ici question d'Entourage et plus exactement de ses fonctions de messagerie, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## libellule qui danse (23 Octobre 2011)

Merci Aliboron pour tes précisions.
A bientôt !


----------

